
Ask HN: I have built a python to objc transpiler - askie
Hi HN I have built a python to objective-c transpiler that&#x27;s integrated with the IOS SDK. I want to release this soon but I am wondering how would I provide this tool with enough income for myself to keep working on it. As of now I am a college dropout in Mumbai and am currently am living off my parents income. I was thinking about releasing this with a monthly subscription of $5 per user. Is that a good idea? If I do release it for free, is there a way to charge enterprise companies while making it free for solo developers? Also since react-native is completely free is this project a good idea.<p>About the project:<p>* It compiles python3 to readable objective-c  code.<p>* This is not PyObjC or Kiwi.<p>* Similar to RubyMotion.<p>* Compile to native apps with native views and layouts.<p>* Performs better than javascript core.<p>Thanks for reading, please let me know what you think.
======
gamesbrainiac
The only thing that I'd tell you to do, is that if you really want to make
this a success, you'll need to open source it, build a movement around it, one
that is bigger than you and the library and start thinking about pitching this
to people.

You also want to start learning about VCs, and what it takes to make it
through their assessment rounds.

I'm a big python fan, and if you think your library really is better than
Kiwi, and will stay that way for years to come, then go for it.

~~~
askie
I would like to open source it, but I wouldnt be able to support the project
if there is no revenu flow for me or the team I build.

~~~
gamesbrainiac
Thats why you should go to a VC, raise money and try to get explosive growth
around it.

~~~
askie
Yeah I could do that but VC's want returns on investments. If its completely
open source I doubt they would be intrested. I was wondering if there would be
a way to support big corporations with consultancy and updates.

------
imakesnowflakes
Is python3 meta programming features supported?

~~~
askie
As of now metaclasses, genrators are not supported and there are few other
restrictions.

~~~
kspaans
How about a Phusion Passenger-style "open-core" (aka freemium)?

[https://blog.phusion.nl/2015/10/30/bootstrapping-a-
business-...](https://blog.phusion.nl/2015/10/30/bootstrapping-a-business-
around-open-source/)

~~~
askie
Thanks that seems viable, Ill look into it.

